# A pair of Golden Retrievers



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Willow and her friend Benji


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are lovley doggies


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful picture


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

which one's the more hairy one? I love the ones that have nice hairy chests!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

how cute do they look together - beautiful photo.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

what a stunning pair!!


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!
Our GR has a GR friend, Oscar, but they're never still enough to take a photo!
Your pic is fab - really captures the beauty/essence of a Golden!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

aw they are both beautiful x


----------

